# Crowd funding sought for Gopher N Scale RTR AD60



## Gremlin (Mar 19, 2014)

Gopher Models are proud to announce the world's first Ready-To-Run (RTR) NSWGR AD60 in N scale.

There is no Australian RTR N scale NSWGR AD60 available. This is an iconic locomotive in Australia and, although there have been many HO scale versions produced in brass and RTR plastic, none have been produced in N scale.

In another innovation, crowd-funding using Kickstarter (https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1560185090/1122497060?token=52da1c8b) is being sought to produce this model. If the funding goal is reached, then the production process in China will commence and it is expected that the models will be delivered in 18-24 months after the funding goal is met. This project will produce an exceptionally high-quality, injection moulded RTR model. It will not be a rapid 3D prototype or a 3D printed model.

Gopher Models are produced by BadgerBits who have an enviable track record of producing quality Australian N scale locomotives and rolling stock. The Gopher 48 class (Alco DL531 export model) has been an outstanding success and is indicative of the quality that can be expected from the AD60.

The AD60 has been in design stage for a long time and is now ready for production; all it requires is YOUR funding to make it happen. The Kickstarter preview link may be found at
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1560185090/1122497060?token=52da1c8b so you can see what the project is like.

The project will "go live" to accept pledges from 1st May 2014 and there is only 60 days in which to pledge money for the project. If the funding goal isn't met within the 60 days, the project will NOT go ahead AND nobody will have money debited. If the funding goal is met, then money will be debited and the model will be delivered according to schedule.

The person behind Gopher Models and BadgerBits is Phil Badger who is a life member of the NMRA and MMR #233. He achieved this award back in 1994, has been a model manufacturer since 1985 and full time since 2001, producing over 250 models. He has also helped other people get into manufacturing.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Gremlin said:


> There is no Australian RTR N scale NSWGR AD60 available.


You're asking for feedback so here it is.

Add the word OTHER to that sentence.

There is no other Australian RTR N Scale NSWGR AD60 available.

Have a copywriter go over it for you. It's worth it. There are other improvements to the pitch that you can make and also to the linked page.


----------



## Gremlin (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for your comments and suggestions for grammatical improvement 

As there is, as yet, no RTR N scale AD60 in existence, isn't adding "other" either superfluous, unnecessarily wordy or suggesting that this project has already created one, the latter being untrue until the project becomes successful?

Or is is a matter of copywriting licence or marketing 

Ray, I would, truly, appreciate any other suggestions for improvement in the pitch.

Cheers


----------



## Gremlin (Mar 19, 2014)

Almost 10 days have passed since the announcement was made and there have been nearly 900 views of the announcement on various forums, as well as the preview of the project itself!

What we need is some more feedback on the the project, there have been a few responses on the preview site and in forums, and it seems that there is general interest. What we would like to know is, what else do *you* need to know to commit to the project?

Remember, the project goes live on 1st May and runs for only 60 days - the time limit is a requirement of the Kickstarter rules.


----------

